# Exclusive - Thomas Voeckler's yellow Colnago C59 - TDF 2011



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

*Thomas Voeckler's yellow Colnago C59 - TDF 2011*

http://colnagoconbrio.posterous.com/thomas-voecklers-yellow-colnago-c59-tour-de-f


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

I saw these on Bikeradar.com as well, maybe not as "exclusive" as you thought?


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

BikeNerd2453 said:


> I saw these on Bikeradar.com as well, maybe not as "exclusive" as you thought?



Yes...exclusive to Bikeradar!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I was expecting a more artistic paintjob, but well seems that the airbrush artists at Colnago retired or something.


However, the more I see the C-59 the more I like it..... will wait for an special retro PJ edition before thinking about buying one.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

It's perfect.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Meh. It would have been better in a yellow scheme akin to PR82, PRZA, or PR99. That paint scheme is pathetic. All yellow with some black lettering. Whoopee


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

*My wife's is better*

Meh. Why couldn't Ernesto have done it in Yellow Art Decor, like my wife's 2000 Dream?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Mapei said:


> Meh. Why couldn't Ernesto have done it in Yellow Art Decor, like my wife's 2000 Dream?


that's exactly what I was talking about :thumbsup: AD14 was the way to go


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Re the Bikeradar article:it's not a chicken! It's Le Coq!


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

Agree, the colour scheme is a bit bland. France's tri-colour for the lettering would have been nice.
But it is welcome to see Ernesto still passionate with his bikes!


----------



## fivekabob (Sep 16, 2008)

Voeckler looked great wearing the Yellow Jersey and that awesome yellow Colnago...


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 10, 2002)

*Here's my idea of a yellow Colnago...*

My personal Dream LUX14...love, love, love.


----------



## Ronde (Jun 5, 2011)

Voeckler - coolest looking Frenchman on a yellow bike since Jalabert


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Salsa_Lover said:


> I was expecting a more artistic paintjob, but well seems that the airbrush artists at Colnago retired or something.


I was amazed that Colnago's paint shop is 320 km from the main factory! Is it an actual Colnago facility or just a contract paintshop that does bikes, cars, espresso makers?

Anyone else remember seeing the airbrush machine back in the 90s, that thing was awesome. It was like an inkjet printer on an arm with six individual paint guns. It could paint any design from a computer. I guess all that is gone now.


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

It might not be an AD14 paint job, but its fantastic seeing a Campagnolo equipped Colnago leading the TDF. I'm not sure when last that happened but its been many years. Correct me if i'm wrong but in the 90's and 2000's the Colnago teams were all using Dura Ace.


----------



## Ronde (Jun 5, 2011)

You are correct, at least for Mapei and I believe Rabobank, they used DA exclusively.


----------

